# Mäuse ohne Treiber einstellen



## Abductee (1. September 2013)

*Mäuse ohne Treiber einstellen*

Welche Mäuse gibt es denn die man ohne Treiber konfigurieren kann?
Sprich ich stell die dpi bei der Maus ein und möchte ohne zusätzliche Software das sich die Maus die dpi auch nach einem Neustart oder Rechnerwechsel merkt.

Bisher hab ich das nur bei meiner verstorbenen Steelseries Sensei gesehen.
Logitech G400 braucht die Software im Autostart.
RAT 3 braucht einen Treiber installiert, einmalige Software braucht nicht im Autostart sein.
Razer Imperator braucht einmal die Software um den Onboardspeicher zu beschreiben.


----------



## Combi (1. September 2013)

*AW: Mäuse ohne Treiber einstellen*

also um profile,einstellungen wie:frabwechsel,dpi,abtasthöhe,tmc,tastenbelegung usw zu ändern,musst du erstmal über die software
das alles in der maus speichern.
bei meiner kone xtd hab ich alle profile in der maus gespeichert.
sprich,wenn ich am lappi oder woanders mit der maus hingehe,hab ich alles in der maus gespeichert.
anschliessen und sie läuft so,wie zu hause.
aber um zugriff auf den internen speicher zu bekommen,musst du notgedrungen einmal die software der maus installieren und nutzen,
um das machen zu können.

also die roccat-mäuse können das alle.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. September 2013)

Du kannst in Windows selbst bei Hardware und Sound die dpi ändern, auch ohne Treiber. Ob die dann noch gespeichert wird weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## keinnick (1. September 2013)

*AW: Mäuse ohne Treiber einstellen*

Die ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Mice » ROCCAT Kova (ohne +) kann das:

_"TREIBERLOSE KONFIGURATION_
_Als Teil des ROCCAT™ SDMS ist die Kova auf reine Leistung getrimmt. Die Einstellungen der Maus erfolgen gänzlich ohne Treibersoftware, einfach über das Drücken einer simplen Tastenkombination. So lässt sich z.B. die dpi-Auflösung ohne langwieriges Konfigurieren der Software von 400 auf 800, 1600 oder sogar 3200 dpi erhöhen. Ebenso problemlos kann vom Rechts- in den Linkshändermodus gewechselt werden. Die 5(+2) Maustasten sind ab Werk mit den wichtigsten Funktionen für alle gängigen Spiele und Anwendungen programmiert."_

Ich hatte das Ding mal und fand sie auch nicht schlecht. Nur hat sich die Gummierung an den Seiten nach einem halben Jahr abgelöst


----------



## biosmanager (1. September 2013)

Ohne Treiber oder Software wirst du nicht viel Einstellungen vornehmen können. Vor allem bei den CPI/DPI.
Was du ändern kannst sind Zeigereinstellungen, Empfindlichkeit, Acc. und die Polling-Rate über Spezial-Tools.


----------

